# Sperm Antibodies



## Katrina (May 18, 2003)

Hello Peter

Im bit confused, my partner has been diagnosed with sperm antibodies following a vasectomey reversal. We were told by our consultant that the antibodies will always be there and our only chance to conceive was through ICSI. Yet reading some of the other messages on the board with the same history and antibodies have decreased?

Does Zinc suppliment play a part?

Regards

Katrina


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

bump


----------



## suz (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi Katrina 

My DP also had a vasectomy, but unfortunately his reversal was unsuccessful so our only option was ICSI.

My DP said he thinks (*but not sure if he is correct*) says sperm anitbodies attack the sperm as if it were a virus.

When he went for his reversal he was told that the sperm was unlikely to be very mobile and we may only have a 50% chance of conceiving.

Sorry I can't be much help in this subject.

SUZ
XXX


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Katrina said:


> Hello Peter
> 
> Im bit confused, my partner has been diagnosed with sperm antibodies following a vasectomey reversal. We were told by our consultant that the antibodies will always be there and our only chance to conceive was through ICSI.
> 
> ...


----------

